# Should I leave?



## veronicawalls (Apr 28, 2013)

Married for 4 years, 37 year old female. I have a very good career, no kids, but I want them. My husband and I have had problems from the start, and I'm frankly tired of fighting. 

Things came to a head when I became pregnant last fall, and he told me that he did not want kids. The pregnancy was terminated, and I haven't been the same since.

I'm just worried that if I leave, I'll never have kids. I'm also somewhat afraid to leave him. He has a horrible temper, and is very domineering.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You say that you are tired of fighting? Do the fights get physical? Is he hitting, pushing, or otherwise putting his hands on your during these fights? Or is it all verbal?

If you are afraid to leave him due to his anger and dominance, it sounds like you are not safe. If you are not safe then yes you should leave him. Please find a place that gives counseling and support for abused women. They will give you the support you need in order to leave him. Since you are afraid to leave him, do not tell him beforehand what you plan to do. A counselor can help you with an exit plan. 

You can also do an internet search for “domestic violence exit plan” and find several that will give you an idea of what goes into one.

Did you know that he did not want children before you married? Had you discussed this before marriage?

Your marriage does not sound like a situation you want to bring a child into. You say that you have a good career. Have you considered having a child on your own or adopting one on your own?


----------

